# Time of year for Outbackers Rally



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

*What time of year would you like to have a Rally?*​
April:00.00%May:13.23%June:722.58%July:412.90%August:1445.16%September:516.13%


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

We've talked about it and there have been several interested parties so maybe it's time to start thinking about a date for the First Annual Outbackers Rally. (You do know Outbackers.com's first Birthday is in July) Heres a Pole on on the Spring: Summer: Fall: months. Which one suites you best? After a month is selected I will start poles on dates and locations. Note: Kathy and I have been doing Rallies for almost 2 years and we feel the informal come and go as you please while we are all camping is the best. It puts no pressure on any one to participate in an event they wish not to. OK gang , this is where your input is needed...









Vern


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We are heading to Ontario for a week in July, and my wife won't be finished with School until the end of June, so August is the best for us.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I would LOVE to come and meet you all. However, the reality is that the location selected will likely be too far for me to travel to this year. We have already booked up all of our meaningfull vacation time, leaving only a couple of possible 3 day weekends available.







Probably not enough time to travel more than 3-400 miles at the most. We could reach Phoenix or Tucson maybe.

I'll watch this thread and see where you guys go with this. action


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

August would work best for us...right before school starts...one more camping hurah.

Randy


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

August wood be good for us.

Gary


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

214 members and only 13 votes


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

It all depends on where you all decide to hold this rally. We are Oregonians and our BIG vacation is already planned, two weeks in BC with mother-in-law in tow














June would probably be the clearest month in terms of activities for us. I too will be watching the threads to see how things line up. jodi


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I keep trying to cast a second vote to help your #'s Vern, but the computer won't let me







.

Imagine, only being able to vote once.









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'd vote, but all my vacation is spoken for this year! Sorry!


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

We will be in UTAH end of May to June 7 Then all is open


----------



## Don & Sherlene (Mar 14, 2004)

We would certainly enjoy meeting everyone, but we're in the deep south, and depending on where the rally will be held, it may too far for us this year.







However, we'll continue to check in to see where this thread is headed!
Sherlene


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Sherlene, deep south







Were on the border of Mexico in Texas, we can't much further south with out going to another country...









Vern


----------



## Don & Sherlene (Mar 14, 2004)

WOW Vern!







you're close to the Mexican border?? Are you near McAllen Texas? The company I work for has an office there.. You're right, can't get much further south in the states than that! 
..Sherlene...


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Everyone! August is good for us. One of the few months we don't have plans. Second choice would be July. We'll be sittin on the side a watchin to see the results! Hope everyone is well. Brian


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

WE're open but like many others it's all about location location location. We're in Georgia. Love the site Vern38.


----------



## East Coast Traveler (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi, We are game for August. We spend winters in Florida and summers in upstate NY. We can go about anywhere that works for the rest of you.
John & Nancy


----------

